# Install mac os x mountain lion on Dell Inspiron n5110



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

I have Dell Inspiron N5110, everyone out there on google says that it is the best laptop to install mac.

I followed a tutorial, but i am not able to understand if this requires me to already have mac installed or not.

Here is the situation:
My Laptop

core i3
320gb HDD
Nvidia 525M(i know it will not work)
Intel HD 4000
Wifi Atheros

After following the above tutorial as instructed i downloaded mac osx 10.8.2 mountain lion dmg file. but after that i am lost.

I need a step by step tutorial of how to install this along with my existing windows 7 ultimate. 

note: I dont have any MAC installed or availability of any MAC computer, please provide steps i can follow in my PC. 

Thanks for your help....:flowers:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

It is contrary to Apple's license agreement to install any Mac OS on non-Apple hardware. Offering help with this is not permitted by forum rules.

Read this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f65/help-installing-apples-os-x-on-a-pc-aka-how-to-build-a-hackintosh-130328.html

Thread closed.


----------

